# Help Ruby!!



## zoeya (Feb 15, 2013)

I have had Ruby for nearly 3 years. She/ he is a velvet oscar. I have never had any medical problems with her but today noticed she had blood in her pectoral fins. She and her tank mate 'Rassle' (also a oscar) have been acting strange, now again they will both flip out going crazy around the tank and not eating as readily as usual. Ruby has also hurt her eye from darting around the tank. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what this could be. Thanks guys!! Your help is appricated.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Could be bacterial infection. There are anti-bacterial meds at pet stores that treat bacterial infections, but I would wait until others chime in to see what they think as well.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you checked the temperature of the tank?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Also, what are the water parameters? Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have they been doing any sparring type of activity ? locking jaws maybe ? could possibly be mating rituals.


----------



## zoeya (Feb 15, 2013)

Hope these pics can help abit more.


----------



## zoeya (Feb 15, 2013)

lohachata said:


> have they been doing any sparring type of activity ? locking jaws maybe ? could possibly be mating rituals.


No they havn't been jaw locking, their both so chilled out all the time. They occasionally shake at each other though.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

How big is your tank


----------



## zoeya (Feb 15, 2013)

My temp is around 80f mark. Ammonia 0
Nitrate between 0 and 20 (hard to tell on the test stripe)
Nirite 0
PH 6.5
KH****40
GH 60
The tank is only 175litres, i know i need to upgrade it but money is tight near xmas. I do 80% water changes, gravel cleaned and pump cleaned every week. But i have got a better pump today as the one they had broke so i was using a spare which i dont think was doing its job. I have been told it could be Septicemia, what do you guys think? Thank you for the replies!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you able to post pics by attach files?

If it is indeed Hemorrhagic Septicemia, would like to see the degree of damage.

Depending on the damage, start a broad spectrum anti-biotic - Metronidazole,providing there has not been too much internal damage done. 

water quality improvement is a must _IF_ the fish can be saved


Please note test strips have been known to be inaccurate, possible results may be off?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

zoeya,

Are you able to log into chat? If you can, please log in.

Some times it's easier to question and answer in real time


----------



## zoeya (Feb 15, 2013)

I attached some thumbnails in my previous post, i dont know if they are showing up for you. I have been reading about a medication called tetracycline too, which is suppose to help septicemia, but ruby will need to be in quarantine which i don't have room to quarantine her. If your still online i can try and log into chat.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Getting page not found for pics.

When posting a comment, at the bottom of the page you will see Post Quick Reply and Go Advance.

Click Go Advance and use the Attach files/Manage Attachments under additional options, that should post the pics.

I am logged into chat


----------



## zoeya (Feb 15, 2013)

Here are some pics. Sorry I am new to this forum and don't know where things are :/


----------



## zoeya (Feb 15, 2013)

Is it possible for u to private message me as the pics don't seem to be showing up again


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am on my phone and I see the pics, when I tap on view attachment. I will take a look on the computer when I get home to see if I can see the pics. But from my phone, it looks like a bacterial infection.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Pics for others to view


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

red lines are a classic septicemia symptom.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

The tank is way too small for two oscars...

It could be from them fighting as they mature leading to stress and a lowered immune system then leading to some kind of bacterial or parasitic infection. I know you said you clean weekly but still the size tank you have is good for one Oscar not two. I think it's from aggression leading to stress


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

How is Ruby doing? Any updates?


----------

